# Why Champagne Yeast



## Duster (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok I have searched the forum feeling cretin that the answer to my question lies somewhere within the countless number of post with no luck. So I decided to just ask!
I made my first batch of crabapple wine this fall and the recipe I had called for champagne yeast instead of wine yeast. Naturally as a beginner I had no champagne yeast so I ran down to the wine shop and asked them what they had for champagne yeast? His response was are you making apple or cider? Well ya, I said how did you know? He then responded by "yep thats what you'll need".
What is it about apple that requires this special yeast?
should it be used with anything that contains apples?
Can you use it on wines that call for standard wine yeast?
Never the less, it seems to have done a fine job, I was impressed with its performance.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 6, 2010)

Champagne yeast can witstand the highest levels of alchool and acidity.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 6, 2010)

Duster:

Champagne yeast is yeast from the region of France called Champagne. It is not necessarily used to make the sparkling wine called champagne.

The commonest champagne yeast in Canaada is Lalvin EC-1118. 90% (or more) of wine kits include this yeast.

So I wouldn't exactly call it "special".

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 6, 2010)

Lalvin EC-1118 is a great yeast to use for musts that have a higher than normal acidity. This yeast will tolerate not only the high acidity but can withstand higher alcohol percentages. It is a low foaming yeast that can also withstand cool fermentations.

All this reduces the risk of your must not finishing fermentation. EC-1118 has withstood the test of time and is a common yeast to use. I use this and a few others and have had great success with them.


----------



## Duster (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks for the info guys. I am assuming that apples must have a higher acid content than some other fruit and thats why it was recommended?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 7, 2010)

Duster said:


> thanks for the info guys. I am assuming that apples must have a higher acid content than some other fruit and thats why it was recommended?


It's'recommended in most homemade wine recipes


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2010)

Actually Champagne yeast has one of the lower abv tolerances at 13-15% while most are 16 or 18%. This yeast will tolerate a higher acidity and also bring forth some of the fruity esters in substandard fruits meaning it will usually make a lacking wine better then it would have been. Its the very strength of this yeast as far as getting going that makes it a winner.


----------

